# What timber please



## Woodmatt (26 Jul 2018)

Hi All,
I made this box some time ago but cannot remember what timbers I used ( Age and memory loss issues).
I know I used Chestnut for the top but thought I used Ash for the sides but not to sure know,what do you guys think I used,thanks


----------



## custard (26 Jul 2018)

It's almost impossible to positively identify timber from a photo. In fact I'm suspicious that the top actually is Sweet Chestnut, the sides look more like Chestnut than the top.

But never mind that, the box itself looks superb, and at the end of the day that's what really counts!

=D>


----------



## Woodmatt (26 Jul 2018)

Thanks for the compliment Custard,especially coming from yourself,having seen what quality work you have posted on this forum.
Now you have mentioned it you are right I did use Sweet Chestnut but still unsure about the sides,Ash Chestnut,Chestnut, Ash.


----------

